

Ship Ahoy: Inside Blueseed's 'Googleplex Of The Sea' - rdl
http://www.informationweek.com/smb/onlocation/ship-ahoy-inside-blueseeds-googleplex-of/240147663

======
rohamg
Best of luck with this, Max, Dan, Sam, & co! The state of US immigration laws
is disastrous, and getting the govmt to do anything is like steering a cruise
ship. Will parking one 12mi offshore be a wake up call?

